# Galveston to Surfside Fish and Camp Recomendatioins



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

In a few weeks, we're planning on camping and fishing the Texas coast. I need some recommendations on some RV parks that are on the beach, so we can fish the surf. Original plan is Galveston to Surfside. But that can change if you have a great place that you are proud of. Probably camp / fish 4 days solid.

I've herd Port O'Conner is nice, never been there..

Thanks any advice is good.

Jeffrey


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Quintana Beach Park outside of Freeport is not fancy but close to surf and jetty. Kids can play on pedestrian beach without getting run over and short drive to Freeport Jetty and Pier/beach where fishing can be good. Access all the way down to the mouth of the Brazos River on most days without 4wd(varies with tides, rain, et. al.).
Roughing it fan be done anywhere off of Surfside Access Rds. outside of city limits with no permit required. Camping on Quintana is also allowed on beach but with narrow passage between tides and dunes it can be problematic finding a place to camp and stay out of the way of traffic.
POC does not give direct access to Gulf unless you have a boat but nice jetty fishing at the end of town. Ditto for Palacios with a nice campground and biking paths with some bank/pier fishing.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoot me a PM if you want more details and suggestions.


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

I would check out the RV park at San Luis Pass- they have lights for some good night fishing. I enjoy staying there, you're basically surrounded by water and good fishing holes.


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

WOW, Both nice places, and great suggestions.. This is why I post here, I never saw these on my internet search. 

Keep them coming..

Jeffrey


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Matagorda, offering pier and jetty fishing as well as surf and river channel. Rawlings Bait for your bait needs, and there is a small grocery nearby for vittles as needed.

http://www.lcra.org/parks/developed-parks/Pages/matagorda-bay-nature-park.aspx


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Also, if you fish from a kayak, there are marked entry points along the road showing where to put in and markers showing the channel that will get you out to the bay.


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

Totally forgot about the LCRA.. Thanks for the memory jogger..

We are looking FWD to a nice 4 day trip at the San Luis Pass RV park.

My Goodness.. I can't remember the last time I was able to fish 2 days in a row, not to mention 4... O-Yea.. Kids have all moved out...

Now I better read the regs. on how many fish I can have in my possession when fishing consecutive days..

Thanks for the Excellent help and suggestions.

Jeffrey


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You can't go wrong with SLP R.V. Park. A great place to stay and relax . I would go ahead and make reservations because some times there are hard to get.
Now they good fishing there when the tides are moving and under the lights.
I like to kayak wade fish on the Galveston side behind the pass. But I don't wade into the pass.Over the last forty years I have pulled out two people .
Now I like to surf fish over from the pass to SS .
Good luck.


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

I have made reservations at LSP park,, I got the last spot on the water.
I have read some stories about folks getting in trouble or drowning out there, and also at the Texas ****. I have not wade fishe in a while, but I usually wear my PFD, for the reason you mention. 1 step too many and your sinking in a hole, trying to save all your stuff in your hands.


jeffrey


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea, for a lot of folks, and sadly children, San Louis Pass is their last stop. It's not like it's a big secret though. There are warning signs posted everywhere. Great spot, but wear that PFD even if you intend to go knee deep. The same goes for the mouth of the Brazos.


----------

